# Need Help



## reents (Feb 2, 2008)

Due To Flood Problem Gas Smoker Was Under Water For About 3 Day's Approxtimately 6'' From Bottom. Any Sugesstion On How To Clean The Burner Area. I Believe I Have All Mud Out Of It So Far And Have Not Fired Up Unit Yet To See If It Still Works.
Any Sugesstions On What Else I Should Do Before Firing It Up. Thanks


----------



## richtee (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, fire it up and look for any "missing" flame. Would indicate a blockage somewhere in the burner still. I'd also make sure once it IS going, to reseason and do it HOT. Dunno what nasties lurk in floodwater.


----------



## glued2it (Feb 2, 2008)

carwash, wirebrush and reseason.


----------



## meowey (Feb 2, 2008)

All good advice!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## reents (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Wii Do This


----------

